# new trick riders using to not pay you.



## midwestuber

Had another driver tell me last night she had a pax that she picked up and took home. As she turned down her street, girl went on her app and canceled the ride. The driver yelled at her... she (pax) said she was just trying to leave a tip. Anyway... It would have been a $40-50 trip, and it disappeared , gone , driver could nut even leave bad rating. not sure how true it all is, got it from another driver.... they NEVER lie


----------



## UberxD

Passenger can cancel ride when ride is en-route?


----------



## Ahmed uberx

It happened to me once, but you still get paid for the ride. I got cancelled on while I was taking the drunk guy home, he cancelled in the middle of the freeway so I took the next exit and asked him why he cancelled, he just laughed. I kicked his butt out. Uber should hide the cancel button while taking customer.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy

Yet ANOTHER goddamn reason Uber and their shitty app sucks.


----------



## puber

midwestuber said:


> Had another driver tell me last night she had a pax that she picked up and took home. As she turned down her street, girl went on her app and canceled the ride. The driver yelled at her... she (pax) said she was just trying to leave a tip. Anyway... It would have been a $40-50 trip, and it disappeared , gone , driver could nut even leave bad rating. not sure how true it all is, got it from another driver.... they NEVER lie


You still get paid to that point. Don't worry


----------



## Worcester Sauce

puber said:


> You still get paid to that point. Don't worry


...I assume that your response was not serious. How about this....drive 6-8 miles to pick up a pax....2 miles later, pax canceles ride. No problem...you got paid for it.


----------



## puber

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...I assume that your response was not serious. How about this....drive 6-8 miles to pick up a pax....2 miles later, pax canceles ride. No problem...you got paid for it.


Read the OP.


----------



## Moofish

Is the cancel fee more if the ride is already in progress?


----------



## jakob

^no mater fact it's just as you ending the trip, I had some dude cancel the trip while driving but good thing I caught it quick, pulled over told him to get out... He told me he didn't have money on his card and offered cash instead


----------



## UberSonic

I had two of those a week or two ago. trips were canceled a short ways before destination. Still got the payment for the trip up to that point. Interesting thing with those, no ratings can be exchanged in those cases, so you can be as rude as you want to them from that point.


----------



## Uber_Suv

Be extra careful when transporting a passenger on someone elses account because in my experience, that's when these cancellations tend to occur mid trip. You are compensated up to that point that I know for sure because we have tested it before. I now check my Uber app every so often to ensure it has not been cancelled mid trip because there is very little recourse if you find out later at the destination. I don't like the idea of the clients being able to cancel it, but probably necessary to have a feature that allows you to cancel in case in some circumstances you need to such as driver forgets to end the ride and is cruising around town.

But anyhow whether the cancellation is intentional or not, as some have used it as a way to game the system at our expense, we just have to keep an eye out.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Ahmed uberx said:


> It happened to me once, but you still get paid for the ride. I got cancelled on while I was taking the drunk guy home, he cancelled in the middle of the freeway so I took the next exit and asked him why he cancelled, he just laughed. I kicked his butt out. Uber should hide the cancel button while taking customer.


Actually, there is a good reason they can cancel while en route. I picked up the wrong rider once and 2 minutes into the ride, it was canceled. I got a minimum fare and a cancelation fee (back when cancelations were $10). I found out i had the wrong pax, had her request me and emailed uber to refund the original pax. Yes, you do get paid if a rider cancels a ride after pickup. Just keep an eye on your phone while driving.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...I assume that your response was not serious. How about this....drive 6-8 miles to pick up a pax....2 miles later, pax canceles ride. No problem...you got paid for it.


Plus the $5 cancel fee.


----------



## Emmes

TrafficSlayer said:


> Actually, there is a good reason they can cancel while en route. I picked up the won't rider once and 2 minutes into the ride, it was canceled. I got a minimum fare and a cancelation fee (back when cancelations were $10). I found out i had the wrong pax, had her request me and emailed under to refund the original pax. Yes, you do get paid if a rider cancels a ride after pickup. Just keep an eye on your phone while driving.


This scenario is the exception (wrong pax). That's why it's always a good idea to (as Uber training suggests) to confirm the name of your pax (and they yours) before having them get in the car.

I don't like the idea of a rider having the ABILITY or RIGHT to cancel a trip before it ends. That's BULL. I don't want paid to the point they cancel .. I want paid for the entire trip .. AND I want to rate their sorry *ss a ONE so I don't get them again. I'm going to contact Uber about this and see what they say.

p.s. I've always gotten a response within 24-48 hours on all my emails, so I'm not worried about that. Indy Uber takes care of their drivers.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Emmes said:


> This scenario is the exception (wrong pax). That's why it's always a good idea to (as Uber training suggests) to confirm the name of your pax (and they yours) before having them get in the car.
> 
> I don't like the idea of a rider having the ABILITY or RIGHT to cancel a trip before it ends. That's BULL. I don't want paid to the point they cancel .. I want paid for the entire trip .. AND I want to rate their sorry *ss a ONE so I don't get them again. I'm going to contact Uber about this and see what they say.
> 
> p.s. I've always gotten a response within 24-48 hours on all my emails, so I'm not worried about that. Indy Uber takes care of their drivers.


Uber doesn't match based on ratings like lyft does. 1 or 5, you can still be matched up again on uber.


----------



## Emmes

WHAAATTT? Dang it.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

That's why i rarely give 5s on uber. You need to warn yourself and others about non tippers, door slammers, people who make you wait, wrong pins, jerks, crammers, smelly people, min fares, etc.


----------



## Emmes

I tend to always give 5s .. but you're making me reconsider. I figured if there was no muss, no fuss with the rider, they should get a good rating. NO matter that if I have 15 rides and 14 of them give me 5 stars .. but 1 gives me a 1 star .. my rating drops to 4.7. lol


----------



## UberPup

UberSonic said:


> I had two of those a week or two ago. trips were canceled a short ways before destination. Still got the payment for the trip up to that point. Interesting thing with those, no ratings can be exchanged in those cases, so you can be as rude as you want to them from that point.


Good to know. Coz I might pull them out of the car and beat them until they can't walk, knock out some teeth, so they can see what a real bill looks like. As I leave, tell them, I hope it was worth the $2 you saved.


----------



## UberPup

TrafficSlayer said:


> That's why i rarely give 5s on uber. You need to warn yourself and others about non tippers, door slammers, people who make you wait, wrong pins, jerks, crammers, smelly people, min fares, etc.


People that make you wait.

Had two this morning, both waited one too many minutes. My threshold is 5 minutes. Let that be a bit of a learning curve for them.

The first one I left, my next ride was a 2.0x from Santa Monica to Palos Verdes, after that picked up a 2.0x from Torrance to Lakewood. So I don't think my Karma was hurt by leaving them at 6 minutes.


----------



## rtaatl

Uber can still track the gps location even if a trip isn't active anymore. If this was me I would just drive to the destination and send an email to support describing what happened. Something similar happened to me one night where I got kicked out the system in the middle of a trip. Uber support adjusted the fare in two days. Good luck...


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Emmes said:


> I tend to always give 5s .. but you're making me reconsider. I figured if there was no muss, no fuss with the rider, they should get a good rating. NO matter that if I have 15 rides and 14 of them give me 5 stars .. but 1 gives me a 1 star .. my rating drops to 4.7. lol


I give no greater than a 4 unless they tip or it was a good distance ride on at least 1.5 surge. Start doing things like make me wait on you, drop a pin in the wrong spot, be a dick, all of these things deduct points.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

UberPup said:


> People that make you wait.
> 
> Had two this morning, both waited one too many minutes. My threshold is 5 minutes. Let that be a bit of a learning curve for them.
> 
> The first one I left, my next ride was a 2.0x from Santa Monica to Palos Verdes, after that picked up a 2.0x from Torrance to Lakewood. So I don't think my Karma was hurt by leaving them at 6 minutes.


I give a little leeway on the wait time for surge rides, but they Beyer not follow that up by being a min fare too!


----------



## UberPup

TrafficSlayer said:


> I give a little leeway on the wait time for surge rides, but they Beyer not follow that up by being a min fare too!


area was orange, I new it was going red. But I still gave the 5 minutes required, actually gave 6 minutes. They told me they would be Dow in a minute so I gave them 5 minutes from that text.

they didn't show, c cancelled it as a no show, went back online got a 2x from Santa Monica to Palos Verdes. Now that's karma, ended up with a 2x from Torrance to Lakewood right after.

guess I got good karma for not cancelling it she it came in and actually giving the 5 minutes I was required too.


----------



## Farlance

UberPup said:


> People that make you wait.
> 
> Had two this morning, both waited one too many minutes. My threshold is 5 minutes. Let that be a bit of a learning curve for them.
> 
> The first one I left, my next ride was a 2.0x from Santa Monica to Palos Verdes, after that picked up a 2.0x from Torrance to Lakewood. So I don't think my Karma was hurt by leaving them at 6 minutes.


You get a cancel fee if you wait ten minutes minimum and then press cancel - client no-show. If you cancel before the 10 minutes, no cancel fee. Just a head's up.


----------



## Farlance

rtaatl said:


> Uber can still track the gps location even if a trip isn't active anymore. If this was me I would just drive to the destination and send an email to support describing what happened. Something similar happened to me one night where I got kicked out the system in the middle of a trip. Uber support adjusted the fare in two days. Good luck...


Once the ride is canceled, we can't track the trip anymore. If you can, you should ask the rider to request a new trip. If you continue on with the trip despite it being canceled, make sure you write down the dropoff address somewhere; Send us an email, explain what happened, and give us the address, and generally we won't have an issue adjusting it.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Farlance said:


> Once the ride is canceled, we can't track the trip anymore. If you can, you should ask the rider to request a new trip. If you continue on with the trip despite it being canceled, make sure you write down the dropoff address somewhere; Send us an email, explain what happened, and give us the address, and generally we won't have an issue adjusting it.


Someone posted a link to a PDF Uber document which stated that the wait time was only 5 minutes. It seem like another case of inconsistent communication.


----------



## Moofish

Farlance said:


> Once the ride is canceled, we can't track the trip anymore. If you can, you should ask the rider to request a new trip. If you continue on with the trip despite it being canceled, make sure you write down the dropoff address somewhere; Send us an email, explain what happened, and give us the address, and generally we won't have an issue adjusting it.


I did this recently where I accidentally ended the trip within the parking lot, I would of had the rider re-request, but there was now a surge and he wouldn't have gotten the original rate, so I just emailed Uber with the address later and sent a link with google maps directions and they adjusted the fare.


----------



## UberPup

Farlance said:


> You get a cancel fee if you wait ten minutes minimum and then press cancel - client no-show. If you cancel before the 10 minutes, no cancel fee. Just a head's up.


Thank you. I realize this.

Not coming down on you when I say this, but I get paid to move people, not to wait for people. I cancel at no show at 5 minutes. If I get the $5 or not is irrelevant. What I am doing is training the clientele. They need to realize it's disrespectful to make people wait that long and in the future if you make a driver wait, he just might not be there when you eventually gather yourself and show up and you'll have to wait for the next available car to get there. Which in turn, makes the statement, make me wait, watch me make you wait.

It's one thing if they say, go ahead and start the meter, I'll be a bit longer, but most don't and it's disrespectful. I don't put food in my kids mouths with sorry I am late. Apologies, don't buy food. The fact is the app shows them where I am at, it shows them when I'll be there. How much more disrespectful can a client be to make you wait 10+ minutes when Uber lays it out my arrival time. Therefore, I should be able to start the clock when I arrive. If the client has put the pin in the incorrect location, I should be able to start the meter, if I have to go find them and pick them up from an alternate location, the meter should already be running. I should get paid to find where they are. You see, them not being able to enter the pick up location, isn't my issue, but they have made it my issue. In the past, I would just cancel them out if they weren't at the pick up location.

Them not being able to type in an address isn't my issue. Apologies, are of no value. Even if I apologize for making a wrong turn during a trip, I get marked down to 4*'s or even lower, yet there is no recourse for the client when they cost you money because they can't get their act together.

Do I think clients need to be trained better. I do. Do I think Uber drivers need to be trained better, I do.

Many things I learned about was from this message board, not what Uber taught me before I was hired. Like the fair review, I had no idea what that button was before today. I have over 400 trips and had no idea, pretty bad, don't you think?

I don't really care about the $5, I would rather have the clients know, that after I send them a text that I arrived, you have 5 minutes to get to the car.

I realize they are the customer and I am the worker. But there are specifications that need to be followed. One of which I am not waiting 10 minutes for $5, especially since the cancellation fee use to be $10.

Uber keeps taking things away, soon there will be nothing left. That's why I go out during surge time. Because if I can get 1.5x or above, it's worth it to me.

My map says 1.5x or above and the call comes in and it doesn't show the surge (has happened), I cancel it.

Back to this morning and the call I marked no show.

Before I picked them up the area was orange about to switch to red. But I still took the ping and gave them the appropriate time to get to the car. Realizing red was coming soon, because I was one of 4 cars in the area this morning at 4am. After I gave them their 6 minutes and they didn't show up. I cancelled them, within 60 seconds had another ping at 2.0x. Turns out it was a ride from Santa Monica to Palos Verdes, $68. If that wasn't a sign from God, I am not sure what would be. I was rewarded for not cancelling the call to begin with even though I new it was going red. I gave them their time and they were disrespectful and didn't show up in a timely manner. I cancelled, karma rewarded. Right after Palos Verdes run, Had a torrance to lakewood run for 2.0x, another $40, and the lady was nice enough to give me a $3 tip on top of it. Talk about being rewarded for doing the right thing

See things have a way of working out, I can get a fair wage, just let God intervene.

IMO, clients need to be trained. As far as the second one I left, she actually tried calling me 8 minutes after I left, but I cancelled her at the 6 minute mark as well. Do you think I should wait 14 minutes, while people get themselves together?

One of the tricks they will play, is they come out to the car and bring some luggage then go back inside to get some other things allegedly.

If they aren't back out in 5 minutes, I leave their stuff on the curb and I am out of there. How dare they put some of their stuff in the car go back in and not even have the courtesy to say start the meter. Gets back to the saying, '**** me, no **** you' Sorry but you reap what you sew.

Don't call me unless you're ready. That should be your new mission statement.

I know you work for the company and I know the company is new and has many kinks to work out. So please don't take this personally. I'm not mad at uber, but I think both drivers and customers need proper education and training as to the expectations each are required.

There it is in black and white. I don't deserve to be taken advantage of. I don't have a problem going above and beyond the customer's expectations, just don't take advantage and play me for a fool. That also goes for the Uber corporation. You guys really have taken to much meat off the bone.

If you don't know when the surges are or haven't figured out how to make more than the base, you need to quit and turn the phone in, because at the base rate, you're not going to make it. Without the surge to be the equalizer, you wouldn't be able to survive on the base. Whoever did the numbers on the ride fee's hasn't punched in all the variables.

You can think/say I am just wining about it, or if I don't like it, I don't have to do it. But it really is more than that. It's not just about losing 1 or 2 drivers, ultimately it will be about Ubers image.

Peace to you, Farlance and God Bless.

This in no way is directed at you personally, I think I did a pretty adequate job in expressing myself and the way I view the situation.

You can take this back to management and if they want they can act on it.

Just one more persons perspective.

But seriously there is no reason that the current rate for the Uber service can't be set at 1.5x of what it is now.

I was doing $400 a day, now I am down to ~$330 a day. So tell me, how did the price reduction keep me busier and gave me more income?

There is no denying the numbers. That 20% decrease cost me 17.5% of my weekly income. Through the basic reports and numbers, to me, shows I was lied to by Uber. Because there is no extra money in my weekly, just more work to get to the numbers I was already obtaining.

Once I don't need this income any longer, I will move on, so you don't have to worry about addressing my issues.

At first, I was so pro-uber and gung ho to be a part of the Uber team, within less than 30 days, through the managment skills and the implementation, that are currently in place, not only would I not recommend working for Uber, I would never use the service knowing what I currently know.

Just my 2 cents. Please take it with a grain of salt as it wasn't intended as a personal attack on you or the company. It's just the way I see things are currently. I have been in management for over 20 years, that why I know Dysfunctional Managment, Makes Dysfunctional Employees.

Uber is on the right track, turning drivers against the customers and customers against the drivers, and both against Uber.


----------



## UberPup

Oc_DriverX said:


> Someone posted a link to a PDF Uber document which stated that the wait time was only 5 minutes. It seem like another case of inconsistent communication.


I have received the $5.00, after 5 minutes.

Things change fast at Uber, so information that gets relayed may be inaccurate. It just takes time for the correct information to get to the CSR's.


----------



## goldenboyrb

UberPup said:


> One of the tricks they will play, is they come out to the car and bring some luggage then go back inside to get some other things allegedly.
> 
> If they aren't back out in 5 minutes, I leave their stuff on the curb and I am out of there. How dare they put some of their stuff in the car go back in and not even have the courtesy to say start the meter. Gets back to the saying, '**** me, no **** you' Sorry but you reap what you sew.


If they had put stuff in my car, I start the ride no matter what


----------



## Uber_Suv

I haven't received a single cancellation fee for the past 10 no shows and I don't buy the BS line Uber support feeds me when I inquire about it also. They usually say this is the customer first cancellation so I won't receive any compensation. I had one guy request me twice and I only accepted it again as a experiment. I like to find out things if they are true or not instead of taking Uber's word for it so why not use this opportunity? . The guy forgot to update his phone number so I'm unable to reach him while waiting at the requested location. I waited over 10 minutes the first time then click no show. A few minutes later, he requested me again at the same location as I was driving away. This time I waited 7 minutes and the odd thing while all this was happening was he never bothered to call me. After 7 minutes I clicked no show again. Later on that night I checked my trip history to see if I received anything for the client not showing up and guess what!?!?!? I DID NOT RECEIVE A PENNY!!!!!!!!!!!! I really begin to think we're no longer being compensated ( SF bay area ) for cancellations despite what we're told. Its pretty obvious Uber has no honor and can't be trusted. This is pretty obvious by now based on other threads.


----------



## goldenboyrb

Uber_Suv said:


> I haven't received a single cancellation fee for the past 10 no shows and I don't buy the BS line Uber support feeds me when I inquire about it also. They usually say this is the customer first cancellation so I won't receive any compensation. I had one guy request me twice and I only accepted it again as a experiment. I like to find out things if they are true or not instead of taking Uber's word for it so why not use this opportunity? . The guy forgot to update his phone number so I'm unable to reach him while waiting at the requested location. I waited over 10 minutes the first time then click no show. A few minutes later, he requested me again at the same location as I was driving away. This time I waited 7 minutes and the odd thing while all this was happening was he never bothered to call me. After 7 minutes I clicked no show again. Later on that night I checked my trip history to see if I received anything for the client not showing up and guess what!?!?!? I DID NOT RECEIVE A PENNY!!!!!!!!!!!! I really begin to think we're no longer being compensated ( SF bay area ) for cancellations despite what we're told. Its pretty obvious Uber has no honor and can't be trusted. This is pretty obvious by now based on other threads.


I feel the same way. I accepted all pings one day, and 3 of them cancelled on me, and in my mind goes there is no way in hell this is their 1st cancellation. I think I saw their rating at 4.x.


----------



## uberdriver

Uber_Suv said:


> I haven't received a single cancellation fee for the past 10 no shows and I don't buy the BS line Uber support feeds me when I inquire about it also. They usually say this is the customer first cancellation so I won't receive any compensation. I had one guy request me twice and I only accepted it again as a experiment. I like to find out things if they are true or not instead of taking Uber's word for it so why not use this opportunity? . The guy forgot to update his phone number so I'm unable to reach him while waiting at the requested location. I waited over 10 minutes the first time then click no show. A few minutes later, he requested me again at the same location as I was driving away. This time I waited 7 minutes and the odd thing while all this was happening was he never bothered to call me. After 7 minutes I clicked no show again. Later on that night I checked my trip history to see if I received anything for the client not showing up and guess what!?!?!? I DID NOT RECEIVE A PENNY!!!!!!!!!!!! I really begin to think we're no longer being compensated ( SF bay area ) for cancellations despite what we're told. Its pretty obvious Uber has no honor and can't be trusted. This is pretty obvious by now based on other threads.


Honor ? Trust ? Those are the opposite of Uber's core corporate values. Deception, misleading, cheating and lying are the core values of the business.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Oc_DriverX said:


> Someone posted a link to a PDF Uber document which stated that the wait time was only 5 minutes. It seem like another case of inconsistent communication.


I think it may vary by market, just as the cancellation fee does. In Boston, they told me it's 10 minutes, and the fee is $10.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Just Some Guy said:


> I think it may vary by market, just as the cancellation fee does. In Boston, they told me it's 10 minutes, and the fee is $10.


The fee definitely varies by market. You would think that the wait time shouldn't.


----------



## IEUber

Farlance said:


> Once the ride is canceled, we can't track the trip anymore. If you can, you should ask the rider to request a new trip. If you continue on with the trip despite it being canceled, make sure you write down the dropoff address somewhere; Send us an email, explain what happened, and give us the address, and generally we won't have an issue adjusting it.


Sounds like an uber employe talking


----------



## Just Some Guy

Oc_DriverX said:


> The fee definitely varies by market. You would think that the wait time shouldn't.


It shouldn't... but this is Uber we're talking about...


----------



## Oc_DriverX

IEUber said:


> Sounds like an uber employe talking


Farlance is an Uber CSR, here on his own time.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Oc_DriverX said:


> Farlance is an Uber CSR, here on his own time.


Maybe the admins could make a little tag for Farlance (and any other CSR's who come along) so that new members don't keep questioning/accusing him, and he doesn't need to keep explaining it.


----------



## KKam

TrafficSlayer said:


> Uber doesn't match based on ratings like lyft does. 1 or 5, you can still be matched up again on uber.


Just signed up for uber here in Melbourne Australia. On the question of star ratings, the uber guy explained that it is not used to give a 'preference' to riders / drivers with high/low ratings. Ratings are used purely for a binary purpose: to keep a person on uber or to kick them off. So if a driver is below some threshold rating(say 2 star average) for many days/weeks, uber will kick them off uber. Similarly if a pax has too many low star ratings, they may get kicked off the uber platform. Don't know what the threshold level is. 
So it really makes no difference to getting jobs whether you're 4 star or 5 star - just as long as you're not averaging 1 or 2 stars.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

KKam said:


> Just signed up for uber here in Melbourne Australia. On the question of star ratings, the uber guy explained that it is not used to give a 'preference' to riders / drivers with high/low ratings. Ratings are used purely for a binary purpose: to keep a person on uber or to kick them off. So if a driver is below some threshold rating(say 2 star average) for many days/weeks, uber will kick them off uber. Similarly if a pax has too many low star ratings, they may get kicked off the uber platform. Don't know what the threshold level is.
> So it really makes no difference to getting jobs whether you're 4 star or 5 star - just as long as you're not averaging 1 or 2 stars.


He explained it poorly to you. As a driver, you must maintain over a 4.6 cumulative average to drive. For pax, I've seen them as low as 3.5. Pax generally won't get a rode with a low rating because drivers won't accept the ride, not anything that uber does against them. What the question was is if you give a lie rating to the pax, can you still be matched with them again, the answer to that is yes, reasons don't affect who you get matched with, only proximity.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

UberPup said:


> Thank you. I realize this.
> 
> Not coming down on you when I say this, but I get paid to move people, not to wait for people. I cancel at no show at 5 minutes. If I get the $5 or not is irrelevant. What I am doing is training the clientele. They need to realize it's disrespectful to make people wait that long and in the future if you make a driver wait, he just might not be there when you eventually gather yourself and show up and you'll have to wait for the next available car to get there. Which in turn, makes the statement, make me wait, watch me make you wait.
> 
> It's one thing if they say, go ahead and start the meter, I'll be a bit longer, but most don't and it's disrespectful. I don't put food in my kids mouths with sorry I am late. Apologies, don't buy food. The fact is the app shows them where I am at, it shows them when I'll be there. How much more disrespectful can a client be to make you wait 10+ minutes when Uber lays it out my arrival time. Therefore, I should be able to start the clock when I arrive. If the client has put the pin in the incorrect location, I should be able to start the meter, if I have to go find them and pick them up from an alternate location, the meter should already be running. I should get paid to find where they are. You see, them not being able to enter the pick up location, isn't my issue, but they have made it my issue. In the past, I would just cancel them out if they weren't at the pick up location.
> 
> Them not being able to type in an address isn't my issue. Apologies, are of no value. Even if I apologize for making a wrong turn during a trip, I get marked down to 4*'s or even lower, yet there is no recourse for the client when they cost you money because they can't get their act together.
> 
> Do I think clients need to be trained better. I do. Do I think Uber drivers need to be trained better, I do.
> 
> Many things I learned about was from this message board, not what Uber taught me before I was hired. Like the fair review, I had no idea what that button was before today. I have over 400 trips and had no idea, pretty bad, don't you think?
> 
> I don't really care about the $5, I would rather have the clients know, that after I send them a text that I arrived, you have 5 minutes to get to the car.
> 
> I realize they are the customer and I am the worker. But there are specifications that need to be followed. One of which I am not waiting 10 minutes for $5, especially since the cancellation fee use to be $10.
> 
> Uber keeps taking things away, soon there will be nothing left. That's why I go out during surge time. Because if I can get 1.5x or above, it's worth it to me.
> 
> My map says 1.5x or above and the call comes in and it doesn't show the surge (has happened), I cancel it.
> 
> Back to this morning and the call I marked no show.
> 
> Before I picked them up the area was orange about to switch to red. But I still took the ping and gave them the appropriate time to get to the car. Realizing red was coming soon, because I was one of 4 cars in the area this morning at 4am. After I gave them their 6 minutes and they didn't show up. I cancelled them, within 60 seconds had another ping at 2.0x. Turns out it was a ride from Santa Monica to Palos Verdes, $68. If that wasn't a sign from God, I am not sure what would be. I was rewarded for not cancelling the call to begin with even though I new it was going red. I gave them their time and they were disrespectful and didn't show up in a timely manner. I cancelled, karma rewarded. Right after Palos Verdes run, Had a torrance to lakewood run for 2.0x, another $40, and the lady was nice enough to give me a $3 tip on top of it. Talk about being rewarded for doing the right thing
> 
> See things have a way of working out, I can get a fair wage, just let God intervene.
> 
> IMO, clients need to be trained. As far as the second one I left, she actually tried calling me 8 minutes after I left, but I cancelled her at the 6 minute mark as well. Do you think I should wait 14 minutes, while people get themselves together?
> 
> One of the tricks they will play, is they come out to the car and bring some luggage then go back inside to get some other things allegedly.
> 
> If they aren't back out in 5 minutes, I leave their stuff on the curb and I am out of there. How dare they put some of their stuff in the car go back in and not even have the courtesy to say start the meter. Gets back to the saying, '**** me, no **** you' Sorry but you reap what you sew.
> 
> Don't call me unless you're ready. That should be your new mission statement.
> 
> I know you work for the company and I know the company is new and has many kinks to work out. So please don't take this personally. I'm not mad at uber, but I think both drivers and customers need proper education and training as to the expectations each are required.
> 
> There it is in black and white. I don't deserve to be taken advantage of. I don't have a problem going above and beyond the customer's expectations, just don't take advantage and play me for a fool. That also goes for the Uber corporation. You guys really have taken to much meat off the bone.
> 
> If you don't know when the surges are or haven't figured out how to make more than the base, you need to quit and turn the phone in, because at the base rate, you're not going to make it. Without the surge to be the equalizer, you wouldn't be able to survive on the base. Whoever did the numbers on the ride fee's hasn't punched in all the variables.
> 
> You can think/say I am just wining about it, or if I don't like it, I don't have to do it. But it really is more than that. It's not just about losing 1 or 2 drivers, ultimately it will be about Ubers image.
> 
> Peace to you, Farlance and God Bless.
> 
> This in no way is directed at you personally, I think I did a pretty adequate job in expressing myself and the way I view the situation.
> 
> You can take this back to management and if they want they can act on it.
> 
> Just one more persons perspective.
> 
> But seriously there is no reason that the current rate for the Uber service can't be set at 1.5x of what it is now.
> 
> I was doing $400 a day, now I am down to ~$330 a day. So tell me, how did the price reduction keep me busier and gave me more income?
> 
> There is no denying the numbers. That 20% decrease cost me 17.5% of my weekly income. Through the basic reports and numbers, to me, shows I was lied to by Uber. Because there is no extra money in my weekly, just more work to get to the numbers I was already obtaining.
> 
> Once I don't need this income any longer, I will move on, so you don't have to worry about addressing my issues.
> 
> At first, I was so pro-uber and gung ho to be a part of the Uber team, within less than 30 days, through the managment skills and the implementation, that are currently in place, not only would I not recommend working for Uber, I would never use the service knowing what I currently know.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Please take it with a grain of salt as it wasn't intended as a personal attack on you or the company. It's just the way I see things are currently. I have been in management for over 20 years, that why I know Dysfunctional Managment, Makes Dysfunctional Employees.
> 
> Uber is on the right track, turning drivers against the customers and customers against the drivers, and both against Uber.


Dude, why include god in your story so many times? Do you honestly think a supreme deity would take time off his day to manipulate a few rides in your favor while letting half of Africa starve? Call things what they are; luck. I agree that you did the right thing by canceling when you did, but don't make yourself out to be some righteous crusader rewarded by God for your actions.


----------



## Sydney Uber

KKam said:


> Just signed up for uber here in Melbourne Australia. On the question of star ratings, the uber guy explained that it is not used to give a 'preference' to riders / drivers with high/low ratings. Ratings are used purely for a binary purpose: to keep a person on uber or to kick them off. So if a driver is below some threshold rating(say 2 star average) for many days/weeks, uber will kick them off uber. Similarly if a pax has too many low star ratings, they may get kicked off the uber platform. Don't know what the threshold level is.
> So it really makes no difference to getting jobs whether you're 4 star or 5 star - just as long as you're not averaging 1 or 2 stars.


G'day Mexican!

(For all you Yanks out there, folk from Melbourne are south of the border, so we call 'em Mexicans).

The rating system is harsh. As I explain it to riders, if they went to a restaurant or hotel and rated it 4 out of 5, that would mean they liked the place and they wanted to return.

Whereas with UBER if a driver rates BELOW 4.5, he can have his account deactivated without warning & livelihood affected.

So I point out to riders that a 4 out of 5 means that they think the driver should lose his job over whatever complaint they may have.


----------



## UberPup

TrafficSlayer said:


> Dude, why include good in your party so many times? Do you honestly think a supreme deity would take time off his day to manipulate a few rides in your favor while letting half of Africa starve? Call things what they are; luck. I agree that you did the right thing by canceling when you did, but don't make yourself out to be some righteous crusader rewarded by God for your actions.


You can't tell how I am writing, with what context, because it's black and white when I type. The Karma part was playful banter. Didn't mean it literal.


----------



## carleaux

Ahmed uberx said:


> It happened to me once, but you still get paid for the ride. I got cancelled on while I was taking the drunk guy home, he cancelled in the middle of the freeway so I took the next exit and asked him why he cancelled, he just laughed. I kicked his butt out. Uber should hide the cancel button while taking customer.


When it happened to me I let them out in a rest area because that's what was closest. They chose to cancel so I don't feel bad.


----------



## uberdriversd

I've started demanding cancellation fees any time the rider is a no-show, or massively screws up the pin location. So far, Uber has paid me when I complain, even if it's the rider's first time. I only do this when I was actually inconvenienced and spent time waiting.

I recently had a no-show where I could not get a hold of the passenger who placed the pin in the wrong spot. Canceled, $5 cancellation fee on the dashboard. Same guy re-requests from the correct location and I pick him up. Uber reversed the cancellation fee. Had to explain to them that just because the guy got it right the second time doesn't mean I'm not owed the cancellation fee.


----------



## rukawa

Maybe somebody should start to make some videos for the drivers and show how really the app work... So we cold have more acknowledgment about it... And im totally agree with the guy who wrote the bible...


----------



## Sheldon

midwestuber said:


> Had another driver tell me last night she had a pax that she picked up and took home. As she turned down her street, girl went on her app and canceled the ride. The driver yelled at her... she (pax) said she was just trying to leave a tip. Anyway... It would have been a $40-50 trip, and it disappeared , gone , driver could nut even leave bad rating. not sure how true it all is, got it from another driver.... they NEVER lie


This is insane I've never heard of anything like it, and in 1000 rides I've never had it happen. It wouldn't be very smart of the passengers if they ever want to ride again... besides they'll end up getting charged the full fare anyway because the platform will track both client/passenger phones. I'm not worried about this but if it happens I'd naturally do the obvious and contact support. Uber support has never let me down with this stuff.

On the other hand, I know someone who drives for Sidecar on occasion and that one IS more dangerous because if a passenger re-routes you or takes you on multiple stops particularly beyond their input-destination, Sidecar will not charge them via platform, and when you end the ride you'll get a text telling you that you need to have the passenger re-request another ride with you to account for the additional trip. If they're not with you anymore, you're screwed at least in the near-term.

This of course is probably designed for situations where bad reception prevents a timely ride ending or other unfair means of charges, but that's not gonna make you feel good if you the driver end up on the disadvantaaged side of it after wasting a bunch of time and gas on a real ride.


----------



## CynH

jakob said:


> ^no mater fact it's just as you ending the trip, I had some dude cancel the trip while driving but good thing I caught it quick, pulled over told him to get out... He told me he didn't have money on his card and offered cash instead


How can u tell if they do this?


----------



## UberSonic

CynH said:


> How can u tell if they do this?


Your phone will say the ride was canceled, and drop you back to the 'online' map.


----------



## Courageous

UberPup said:


> Good to know. Coz I might pull them out of the car and beat them until they can't walk, knock out some teeth, so they can see what a real bill looks like. As I leave, tell them, I hope it was worth the $2 you saved.


LMAO! I've yet to drive anyone. I laugh thinking of the various ways, I, as the driver, would like to handle that. To continue on the trip, can they be asked to do a NEW request and just hope the ping comes to me? (It SHOULD, heck, they're sitting in my car already)


----------



## Courageous

UberPup said:


> People that make you wait.
> 
> Had two this morning, both waited one too many minutes. My threshold is 5 minutes. Let that be a bit of a learning curve for them.
> 
> The first one I left, my next ride was a 2.0x from Santa Monica to Palos Verdes, after that picked up a 2.0x from Torrance to Lakewood. So I don't think my Karma was hurt by leaving them at 6 minutes.


Can the px give you a poor rating if you leave? You've already hit the "arriving" button right ?


----------



## jakob

@CynH

Just to add, you will get paid until the point where rider will cancel the trip

Best advice I can give is leave uber phone where your eye is on it, you will definitely notice when they cancel, the screen goes white, in the middle it says rider has canceled trip


----------



## Courageous

TrafficSlayer said:


> Dude, why include god in your story so many times? Do you honestly think a supreme deity would take time off his day to manipulate a few rides in your favor while letting half of Africa starve? Call things what they are; luck. I agree that you did the right thing by canceling when you did, but don't make yourself out to be some righteous crusader rewarded by God for your actions.


Why would something like that bother you trafficSlayer? How could you feel that you have permission or authority to tell another how to think, speak, write or ESPECIALLY to/or not to, believe in some Higher Power intervention. I swear this this world gets creepier by the day instead of by the decade anymore.


----------



## TheDude

Uberpup makes excellent points on the education of passengers that is needed. My tolerance for waiting has decreased exponentially. I now also drive for Lyft, and their policy is much different. When you hit "arrived", the ride starts immediately, and if you wait 2 minutes from that point, you only have to attempt to call the pax, and then you can cancel as a "no-show". Doesn't even matter if you spoke to them. To my way of thinking, you request a ride, watch me in the app, get a text I am outside, and you can't be bothered to have your phone in your hand to take a call or text - you suck at life and deserve to suffer in a cab.

I absolutely get paid for these, and do not hesitate to cancel. Most Lyft riders know this, and shag their ass to the car. With Uber, on a Friday or Saturday night, I have at least 30-50% of riders who still have not closed out their ****ing tab! It's pathetic, and has lowered my tolerance level for this behavior to almost nil. 

Same goes for a poorly placed pin. The customer has been conditioned to not give a ****, because they don't have to. People do what they are allowed. For now, the entire onus is on the driver to make up for the pax's shortcomings or laziness. That is not "ride-sharing", that is "car for hire".

I picked up a Lyft lobbyist once and when asked on my preference I said Lyft, but added that the company that goes back to finding a balance between driver/rider satisfaction is the one that will win. I do believe this, as more and more quality drivers are leaving Uber or both altogether.


----------



## Emmes

Farlance said:


> You get a cancel fee if you wait ten minutes minimum and then press cancel - client no-show. If you cancel before the 10 minutes, no cancel fee. Just a head's up.


Is that 10 min after the "arrive" button is pushed? Good info, Farlance. Thanks.


----------



## Emmes

UberPup said:


> Thank you. I realize this.
> 
> Not coming down on you when I say this, but I get paid to move people, not to wait for people. I cancel at no show at 5 minutes. If I get the $5 or not is irrelevant. What I am doing is training the clientele. They need to realize it's disrespectful to make people wait that long and in the future if you make a driver wait, he just might not be there when you eventually gather yourself and show up and you'll have to wait for the next available car to get there. Which in turn, makes the statement, make me wait, watch me make you wait.
> 
> It's one thing if they say, go ahead and start the meter, I'll be a bit longer, but most don't and it's disrespectful. I don't put food in my kids mouths with sorry I am late. Apologies, don't buy food. The fact is the app shows them where I am at, it shows them when I'll be there. How much more disrespectful can a client be to make you wait 10+ minutes when Uber lays it out my arrival time. Therefore, I should be able to start the clock when I arrive. If the client has put the pin in the incorrect location, I should be able to start the meter, if I have to go find them and pick them up from an alternate location, the meter should already be running. I should get paid to find where they are. You see, them not being able to enter the pick up location, isn't my issue, but they have made it my issue. In the past, I would just cancel them out if they weren't at the pick up location.
> 
> Them not being able to type in an address isn't my issue. Apologies, are of no value. Even if I apologize for making a wrong turn during a trip, I get marked down to 4*'s or even lower, yet there is no recourse for the client when they cost you money because they can't get their act together.
> 
> Do I think clients need to be trained better. I do. Do I think Uber drivers need to be trained better, I do.
> 
> Many things I learned about was from this message board, not what Uber taught me before I was hired. Like the fair review, I had no idea what that button was before today. I have over 400 trips and had no idea, pretty bad, don't you think?
> 
> I don't really care about the $5, I would rather have the clients know, that after I send them a text that I arrived, you have 5 minutes to get to the car.
> 
> I realize they are the customer and I am the worker. But there are specifications that need to be followed. One of which I am not waiting 10 minutes for $5, especially since the cancellation fee use to be $10.
> 
> Uber keeps taking things away, soon there will be nothing left. That's why I go out during surge time. Because if I can get 1.5x or above, it's worth it to me.
> 
> My map says 1.5x or above and the call comes in and it doesn't show the surge (has happened), I cancel it.
> 
> Back to this morning and the call I marked no show.
> 
> Before I picked them up the area was orange about to switch to red. But I still took the ping and gave them the appropriate time to get to the car. Realizing red was coming soon, because I was one of 4 cars in the area this morning at 4am. After I gave them their 6 minutes and they didn't show up. I cancelled them, within 60 seconds had another ping at 2.0x. Turns out it was a ride from Santa Monica to Palos Verdes, $68. If that wasn't a sign from God, I am not sure what would be. I was rewarded for not cancelling the call to begin with even though I new it was going red. I gave them their time and they were disrespectful and didn't show up in a timely manner. I cancelled, karma rewarded. Right after Palos Verdes run, Had a torrance to lakewood run for 2.0x, another $40, and the lady was nice enough to give me a $3 tip on top of it. Talk about being rewarded for doing the right thing
> 
> See things have a way of working out, I can get a fair wage, just let God intervene.
> 
> IMO, clients need to be trained. As far as the second one I left, she actually tried calling me 8 minutes after I left, but I cancelled her at the 6 minute mark as well. Do you think I should wait 14 minutes, while people get themselves together?
> 
> One of the tricks they will play, is they come out to the car and bring some luggage then go back inside to get some other things allegedly.
> 
> If they aren't back out in 5 minutes, I leave their stuff on the curb and I am out of there. How dare they put some of their stuff in the car go back in and not even have the courtesy to say start the meter. Gets back to the saying, '**** me, no **** you' Sorry but you reap what you sew.
> 
> Don't call me unless you're ready. That should be your new mission statement.
> 
> I know you work for the company and I know the company is new and has many kinks to work out. So please don't take this personally. I'm not mad at uber, but I think both drivers and customers need proper education and training as to the expectations each are required.
> 
> There it is in black and white. I don't deserve to be taken advantage of. I don't have a problem going above and beyond the customer's expectations, just don't take advantage and play me for a fool. That also goes for the Uber corporation. You guys really have taken to much meat off the bone.
> 
> If you don't know when the surges are or haven't figured out how to make more than the base, you need to quit and turn the phone in, because at the base rate, you're not going to make it. Without the surge to be the equalizer, you wouldn't be able to survive on the base. Whoever did the numbers on the ride fee's hasn't punched in all the variables.
> 
> You can think/say I am just wining about it, or if I don't like it, I don't have to do it. But it really is more than that. It's not just about losing 1 or 2 drivers, ultimately it will be about Ubers image.
> 
> Peace to you, Farlance and God Bless.
> 
> This in no way is directed at you personally, I think I did a pretty adequate job in expressing myself and the way I view the situation.
> 
> You can take this back to management and if they want they can act on it.
> 
> Just one more persons perspective.
> 
> But seriously there is no reason that the current rate for the Uber service can't be set at 1.5x of what it is now.
> 
> I was doing $400 a day, now I am down to ~$330 a day. So tell me, how did the price reduction keep me busier and gave me more income?
> 
> There is no denying the numbers. That 20% decrease cost me 17.5% of my weekly income. Through the basic reports and numbers, to me, shows I was lied to by Uber. Because there is no extra money in my weekly, just more work to get to the numbers I was already obtaining.
> 
> Once I don't need this income any longer, I will move on, so you don't have to worry about addressing my issues.
> 
> At first, I was so pro-uber and gung ho to be a part of the Uber team, within less than 30 days, through the managment skills and the implementation, that are currently in place, not only would I not recommend working for Uber, I would never use the service knowing what I currently know.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Please take it with a grain of salt as it wasn't intended as a personal attack on you or the company. It's just the way I see things are currently. I have been in management for over 20 years, that why I know Dysfunctional Managment, Makes Dysfunctional Employees.
> 
> Uber is on the right track, turning drivers against the customers and customers against the drivers, and both against Uber.


UberPup and TheDude make excellent points. I've been starting the trip after waiting 5 min, so the rider gets a message that the meter is running and it motivates them to hurry up. Of course, if you wait another 5 min and they aren't in the car, you don't get anywhere near $10 like you would for waiting 10 min and cancelling.

I requested a Lyft yesterday when I locked my keys in my car and had to walk 3 miles home to get another set. The driver drove 20 min to get to me, only to go 5 min down the road. My fare was $6 (doubt it would have been that much with Uber, but I'm going to find out soon and compare) and I tipped him $10 because I know what it's like to drive that far for peanuts.


----------



## jakob

I need to vent, my day today


So these few days I have been getting 4$ fares more than ever and bad rating from pax because I don't look excited to drive for 2.60$

2nd trip CANCELED- I go to the ping, 2dudes and 2chicks, dude say it's my uber account take them home,... Driving these chicks a mile in rout punk ass cancels the trip, I pull over and tell them your friend just canceled the trip what do you guys wanna do, she says can it be because his phone died, I tell her no and she calls him he doesn't pick up. She ended up using her account after I dropped her off I looked, for a 1.09mile canceled trip came out to be 9.65$ lmao , I was so happy to see that sucker get over charged and I even told the girls that he was a dick, I wish I could have a talk with him, she replied, "he's drunk."

3rd dude, going to the airport, he's late and suggests we go with his rout even tho it's short but longer in time, I tell him let's take my rout it will be faster, he tells me that will be 30$ more. I laugh and tell him calm down your whole ride won't be 30$ he says when taxis took that rout it cost him 80$ well this ain't taxi cheap ass it's only 2miles more but much quicker, whole time he complained he was late and his rout took forever, anyways I hate cheap people and gave him 3stars( I really hate cheap ppl and I will downrate you for being cheap more than being rude)

4th once I leave airport quick ping (yes a call back to where the action is, I get excited)get to the address, 3huge luggage, **** back to the airport, best part was when I got out the car to help she didn't move one finger, looked at me like common let's go pick them up I'm gonna be late, I was so happy to drop her off just so I could give her a 1star

I'm sorry I don't have anyone that really cares to hear about my uber day, I feel better now


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

The overall quality of the Uber customers is becoming awful. Any reason to believe tomorrows customers will be of any better quality?


----------



## Courageous

jakob said:


> I need to vent, my day today
> 
> So these few days I have been getting 4$ fares more than ever and bad rating from pax because I don't look excited to drive for 2.60$
> 
> 2nd trip CANCELED- I go to the ping, 2dudes and 2chicks, dude say it's my uber account take them home,... Driving these chicks a mile in rout punk ass cancels the trip, I pull over and tell them your friend just canceled the trip what do you guys wanna do, she says can it be because his phone died, I tell her no and she calls him he doesn't pick up. She ended up using her account after I dropped her off I looked, for a 1.09mile canceled trip came out to be 9.65$ lmao , I was so happy to see that sucker get over charged and I even told the girls that he was a dick, I wish I could have a talk with him, she replied, "he's drunk."
> 
> 3rd dude, going to the airport, he's late and suggests we go with his rout even tho it's short but longer in time, I tell him let's take my rout it will be faster, he tells me that will be 30$ more. I laugh and tell him calm down your whole ride won't be 30$ he says when taxis took that rout it cost him 80$ well this ain't taxi cheap ass it's only 2miles more but much quicker, whole time he complained he was late and his rout took forever, anyways I hate cheap people and gave him 3stars( I really hate cheap ppl and I will downrate you for being cheap more than being rude)
> 
> 4th once I leave airport quick ping (yes a call back to where the action is, I get excited)get to the address, 3huge luggage, **** back to the airport, best part was when I got out the car to help she didn't move one finger, looked at me like common let's go pick them up I'm gonna be late, I was so happy to drop her off just so I could give her a 1star
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have anyone that really cares to hear about my uber day, I feel better now


Have you considered a different occupation ?


----------



## jakob

@Courageous I actually have another awesome part time gig, and that is the only reason why I'm still holding on to uber.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I hate rude azz people that eat food in your car then stuff garbage under your seat. F'ing disgusting pigs. We should have a no eating policy. It rarely goes well Had a drunk eating a burger and it took me days to find all the onion pieces dropped all over. Also found 2 tiny pouches that looked like tobacco that you suck on then throw away. 98% odds that it was the jerks that complained about not being able to smoke in my car. On the other hand, 98% of customers are a delight.


----------



## Emmes

I must be lucky. Other than a few poor souls who thought my backseat was a bar where they could take beer bottles (twice) and cups from home (once), I've never had anyone get into my car with food. Nah. Finish your meal THEN call me. I don't even let my kids eat in my car .. and they're grown too.  You eat at a table .. not in the car. I've asked people to finish their drinks before getting into my personal vehicle .. or call another driver. I do clean mint/Starburst wrappers out of the backseat every time I drive though.


----------



## SunSmith

I pull down the cupholder (back seat) for coffee/soda cups. Can't enter with beer or other alcohol cups. Don't eat in my car, but folks haven't tried eating. have tried to enter with alcohol.


----------



## Odiezilla

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I hate rude azz people that eat food in your car then stuff garbage under your seat. F'ing disgusting pigs. We should have a no eating policy. It rarely goes well Had a drunk eating a burger and it took me days to find all the onion pieces dropped all over. Also found 2 tiny pouches that looked like tobacco that you suck on then throw away. 98% odds that it was the jerks that complained about not being able to smoke in my car. On the other hand, 98% of customers are a delight.


Take pictures, report them, get paid.

Just had this happen to me with 2 drunk assholes who I politely asked to NOT eat in my car while I drove them home. They snuck bites and stuffed a half-eaten hot dog wrapped in foil in the back of my seat, while spilling bits of tomato and bacon all over my carpets and seats. But I got the last laugh, Lyft agreed to charge them $50 on the spot and $50 later this week after I called the emergency response line and emailed them pictures of the mess. Certainly helps me feel better about having to clean up after idiots like them, and in the morning they'll learn a valuable lesson about not ****ing with the driver's car!


----------



## uberdriver

Former Yellow Driver said:


> The overall quality of the Uber customers is becoming awful. Any reason to believe tomorrows customers will be of any better quality?


Agree that passengers quality is going down the tubes. And given the latest indications (see thread about the driver feedback group in SF) that Uber is going in the direction of not only being cheaper than the taxi but also cheaper than the bus (which is already financially too cheap since in most cases it is subsidized), it is only going to get worse.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Had this happen a few times.

Usually somebody thinking they are clever.

Every time I have been paid for the job.

Actually the jobs seemed to pay the job price and the cancellation fee.

I always email support that night and explain what has occured.

I doubt it is a rare occurance.


----------



## Emmes

Would be nice if Uber dumped the PAX for cancelling twice.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Emmes said:


> Would be nice if Uber dumped the PAX for cancelling twice.


Lol!!!! HaHaHaHa


----------



## LAuberX

I am more worried Uber will dump a driver who cancels twice!


----------



## UberSonic

LAuberX said:


> I am more worried Uber will dump a driver who cancels twice!


I think it's been confirmed they do a temporary deactivation for that one, actually. At least they did at one point recently.


----------



## Claudia

Farlance said:


> Once the ride is canceled, we can't track the trip anymore. If you can, you should ask the rider to request a new trip. If you continue on with the trip despite it being canceled, make sure you write down the dropoff address somewhere; Send us an email, explain what happened, and give us the address, and generally we won't have an issue adjusting it.


I drove a high school student home (30 miles) when his mom (not in the car) canceled the trip after 5 min. enroute. I no longer had trip info and the kid said he was almost home. I couldn't dump the kid on the freeway. Uber refuses to pay even though I have documentation. Ideas?


----------



## Just Some Guy

Claudia said:


> I drove a high school student home (30 miles) when his mom (not in the car) canceled the trip after 5 min. enroute. I no longer had trip info and the kid said he was almost home. I couldn't dump the kid on the freeway. Uber refuses to pay even though I have documentation. Ideas?


You violated your contract, and expect to still get paid? Read your contract, it specifically states that you can not transport anyone without the account holder present on the trip. You also can not transport any minors.


----------



## Go4

TOS says no one under 18 unless accompanied by an adult. That is why you violated your contract


----------



## freddieman

jakob said:


> ^no mater fact it's just as you ending the trip, I had some dude cancel the trip while driving but good thing I caught it quick, pulled over told him to get out... He told me he didn't have money on his card and offered cash instead


Why do u leave it hanging? How much did he offer u and did u accept?


----------



## shiftydrake

Holy dead Thread resurrection BatMan!!


Seriously after 2 & 1/2 years??


----------



## freddieman

shiftydrake said:


> Holy dead Thread resurrection BatMan!!
> 
> Seriously after 2 & 1/2 years??


LOL... didn't see the dates. It wasn't me who resurrected the thread first. There is three before me.


----------



## shiftydrake

Yeah I know most of the time it's a noob

Only has 1 message ....the resurrection


----------



## youngcop

Uber_Suv said:


> I haven't received a single cancellation fee for the past 10 no shows and I don't buy the BS line Uber support feeds me when I inquire about it also. They usually say this is the customer first cancellation so I won't receive any compensation. I had one guy request me twice and I only accepted it again as a experiment. I like to find out things if they are true or not instead of taking Uber's word for it so why not use this opportunity? . The guy forgot to update his phone number so I'm unable to reach him while waiting at the requested location. I waited over 10 minutes the first time then click no show. A few minutes later, he requested me again at the same location as I was driving away. This time I waited 7 minutes and the odd thing while all this was happening was he never bothered to call me. After 7 minutes I clicked no show again. Later on that night I checked my trip history to see if I received anything for the client not showing up and guess what!?!?!? I DID NOT RECEIVE A PENNY!!!!!!!!!!!! I really begin to think we're no longer being compensated ( SF bay area ) for cancellations despite what we're told. Its pretty obvious Uber has no honor and can't be trusted. This is pretty obvious by now based on other threads.


This same thing happened to me last week in Orlando.


----------



## steveK2016

Just Some Guy said:


> You violated your contract, and expect to still get paid? Read your contract, it specifically states that you can not transport anyone without the account holder present on the trip. You also can not transport any minors.


https://help.uber.com/h/454187f4-9b4e-4f9e-8dac-60b04910e8bc



> *Requesting rides for friends*
> You can use your app to request a ride for someone else. Enter your friend's pickup location and destination.
> 
> Once the ride request has been accepted, it's helpful to contact the driver and confirm your friend's details.
> 
> Your app includes features that help you share trip details with your friend. You can share the driver's ETA and send status updates.
> 
> You can also take a screenshot of your app's screen displaying the driver's name, license plate number, and vehicle make and model. Sending this screenshot will help a friend confirm the driver and vehicle at the pickup location.
> 
> Please note it's not possible to request more than one ride at a time. When you request a ride for a friend, you'll need to wait until that trip ends before requesting a new ride for yourself or anyone else.


Minors, however, is against the rules...


----------



## Jermin8r89

steveK2016 said:


> Minors, however, is against the rules...


I had a mother come out and ask if their 15 yr old girl could go to friends. I said no. She cancelled and told uber.

Uber came back telling me we must serve the rights of the customer and got logged off for an hour.

I told uber your a ducking SOB


----------



## Go4

I had a Grandmother come out to my car asking me to take her granddaughter and 2 friends to her granddaughter's home. I said "Sure but I need an adult to accompany them, come along with us and I can bring you back." 
She said "No".
I replied "You're right, No." and cancelled the trip as rider no show. It wasn't the 5 mins, so I didn't get paid, but still worth it.


----------



## corniilius

Most recent post on this thread was in 2014 until it was resurrected. Somebody had too much time on their hands. LOL


----------



## tipplz

midwestuber said:


> Had another driver tell me last night she had a pax that she picked up and took home. As she turned down her street, girl went on her app and canceled the ride. The driver yelled at her... she (pax) said she was just trying to leave a tip. Anyway... It would have been a $40-50 trip, and it disappeared , gone , driver could nut even leave bad rating. not sure how true it all is, got it from another driver.... they NEVER lie


you still get paid. you both just won't be able to rate


----------

